# Tracking down the exact age of my Peugeot



## johnnyb47 (27 Mar 2017)

Hello.
Tonight I've been on a googling frenzy trying to establish the exact year of my old Peugeot Equipe. I had a fair idea already of it age because i had one many years back when i was a youngster but curiosity has got the better of me tonight and after googling the stamped serial numbers on the bottom bracket all was revealed. The frame is a low end carbolite jobbie which is backed up by a small sticker on the BB stating " P10L" and the frame size "62"
Stamped on the BB there is also a letter "Y" followed by a 7digit number.
Apparently the 8 digits signify its from the 80,s.
The number after the letter Y states which year of the 80's it is.and the next two digits are the month My frame number is Y307xxxx so it means it was made in 1983/July.If it has a 7 digit serial number it's from the 70s.
I've also noticed that a fair few Peugeot equipes where fitted with sloping fork crowns. Mine has the more retro squared off crowns. Peugeot must of changed them over its production run to keep it looking fresh in the competitive market place of the 80,s. 
Most of you informed members most probably know all this anyway, but if not i hope it may well shed some light on your bikes age. 
All the best
Johnny


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Mar 2017)

@biggs682 has some website links IIRC.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2017)

_Some time around 1978-79 Peugeot labeled bikes with a small paper sticker. This sticker has the alphanumeric model, size, possibly a color code and a model specific serial number. I say model specific because these models also have a frame specific number. A frame specific number would have the following format: Y012 12345678. At the time of this writing its not known what these numbers mean. Y012 may be the date code with '0' being the year and '12' being the month the frame was built, not the bike. '012' may also be '0' for the year with the second and third dgits being a frame material code. There are many frames with YX03 stickers and YX01 stickers which may be for Carbolite 103 tubing and Reynolds 501 respectively. Although no definitive documentation has been found/provided more than like; y the numbers represent the year and month of production. _

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=176780&start=0


----------



## winjim (28 Mar 2017)

Hmm, Ive just bought a Peugeot and was wondering about the model and year. It's a carbolite 103 mixte. Frame no is Y401 15192, stamped on the dropout rather than the BB shell. Can't find the exact one in any of the catalogues I've looked in.


----------



## DCBassman (4 Aug 2019)

Thread resurrection: My frame is Y411 29065. similarly difficult to trace year of manufacture...
But guessing early to mid-80s.


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Aug 2019)

@biggs682


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2019)

Thanks @smokeysmoo 

@DCBassman have a look at these Useful Retro Website


----------

